# Italia - Spagna: 27 Giugno ore 21



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

*Italia Spagna*, seconda *semifinale* della Confederations Cup. 

Quando?

La partita si giocherà *Giovedì 27 Giugno 2013* allo ore 21 italiane a Fortaleza (ore 16 locali)

*Dove vedere Italia Spagna*?

La partita verrà trasmessa in diretta da Rai 1 e da Sky Sport

A seguire, probabili formazioni, arbitro e commenti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

altro 4-5 a 0 in vista


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Imbarcata


----------



## prebozzio (22 Giugno 2013)

Prima o poi li batteremo.

Il Milan ha battuto il Barcellona, non vedo perché l'Italia non possa battere la Spagna.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Se non sappiamo giocare a pallone, contro di questi non si passa. Speriamo ci siano Pirlo e De Rossi.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prima o poi li batteremo.
> 
> Il Milan ha battuto il Barcellona, non vedo perché l'Italia non possa battere la Spagna.



Si ma bisogna fare catenaccio e figurimoci se una squadra che ha preso 8 gol in tre partite parcheggi l'autubus


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Giugno 2013)

ehm... teoricamente il primo posto deve ancora essere assegnato 

anche se al 99% subiremo per l'appunto... L'IMBARCADA


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

imbarcata, tiki-taka e sceneggiate spagnole.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

4-0 euro 2012
4-2 euro 2013 under 21


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Giugno 2013)

Catenaccio e contropiede 
Se non venissero commessi errori l'Italia rischierebbe il passaggio del turno.Balotelli deve stare attento, gli spagnoli sanno bene che senza di lui l'attacco dell'Italia lascia a desiderare..


----------



## juventino (22 Giugno 2013)

Serve un miracolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Giugno 2013)

trauma cranico probabile a montolivo, ma che è successo?


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2013)

Quante mazzate prenderemo


----------



## BB7 (23 Giugno 2013)

Catenaccio, Catenaccio e ancora Catenaccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prima o poi li batteremo.
> 
> Il Milan ha battuto il Barcellona, non vedo perché l'Italia non possa battere la Spagna.



fiducioso...anche io un pochettino ci credo


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Continuo a pensare che l'Italia, se tutti i giocatori stessero bene, sia una buona squadra (non fenomenale, ma buona).
In queste condizioni, con un centrocampo assente e con una difesa (in questo momento) agghiaggiande, sarà una disfatta.
Avrei preferito che l'Italia uscisse nel girone piuttosto che venga un'altra volta massacrata dagli odiosi spagnoli.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2013)

con trapattoni in panca la vinceremo facile.


----------



## smallball (23 Giugno 2013)

sara' l'ennesima esecuzione


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> con trapattoni in panca la vinceremo facile.





Con la difesa conciata così faremmo la stessa figura di Tahiti.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con la difesa conciata così faremmo la stessa figura di Tahiti.


c'era un pizzico di ironia nella mia affermazione,ma anche un fondo di verità  nel senso che contro questa spagna puoi giocartela solo col catenaccio...sono tecnicamente trenta spanne sopra,giocartela apertamente equivale a un suicidio. 

la figura di tahiti la faremo in ogni caso comunque.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> c'era un pizzico di ironia nella mia affermazione,ma anche un fondo di verità  nel senso che contro questa spagna puoi giocartela solo col catenaccio...sono tecnicamente trenta spanne sopra,giocartela apertamente equivale a un suicidio.
> 
> la figura di tahiti la faremo in ogni caso comunque.



Hai ragionissima, se avessimo una difesa presentabile però. 
Gli spagnoli faranno le solite sceneggiate e i finti perbenisti del c... facendo quelli che si fermano sul 4-0.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2013)

Viste le nostre condizioni fisiche,direi che l'imbarcata è il risultato più probabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Giugno 2013)

Non la guarderò, non mi serve sta roba per addormentarmi


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Giugno 2013)

*|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
|--O----------|
*


preparato il pallottoliere, missà che ne avremo bisogno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2013)

La condizione fisica dell'Italia è davvero pessima, non so chi abbia fatto e deciso gli allenamenti. Davvero terribile

Così non batteremo mai quei drogati


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Mazzate in quantità industriale.....


----------



## MisterBet (24 Giugno 2013)

Niente Balo, distrazione di primo grado al quadricipite sinistro...potrebbe saltare anche la finale (primo o terzo posto che sia...)...se con lui avevamo una chance, ora non resta neanche quella...


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Scocca l'ora del Gila


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2013)

Avevamo una remota possibilità di giocarcela con lui in campo, ora manco quella


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

ripensandoci era meglio se brandello non convocava davvero nessun milanista... abate, monto, elsha (già fuori-forma) e balotelli escono da questa confederation decisamente malconci... speriamo che non succeda niente a de sciglio...

ci pensa gilardino a giustiziare la spagna...........  anzi no sento odore di giovinco


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2013)

Pure Pardo ha confermato addio rivincita , serviva come il pane riesce a prendersi punizioni ecc, con gli altri attaccanti ciao core


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;215997 ha scritto:


> Pure Pardo ha confermato addio rivincita , serviva come il pane riesce a prendersi punizioni ecc, con gli altri attaccanti ciao core



Sta spagna ha un fodoschina senza pari... o ci beccano quando siamo a pezzi vedi euro 2012 oppure quando manca il giocatore piu forte.

Inutile dire che è finita.
ps. Brandelli ci ha distrutto 3 giocatori, porta una sfiga immane questo allenatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2013)

Credo che Prandelli schiererà una formazione del genere:

_Buffon; Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini; Maggio-De Rossi-Pirlo-Montolivo-Giaccherini/De Sciglio; El Shaarawy-Gilardino_

Tanto chiunque scheri, sarà una mattanza.
Spero in un miracolo o in una botta di c**o, ma sarà quasi impossibile.
Spero solo di non vedere quei buffoni spagnoli che chiedono all'arbitro di far finire senza recupero come un anno fa.

- - - Updated - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sta spagna ha un fodoschina senza pari... o ci beccano quando siamo a pezzi vedi euro 2012 oppure quando manca il giocatore piu forte.
> 
> Inutile dire che è finita.
> ps. Brandelli ci ha distrutto 3 giocatori, porta una sfiga immane questo allenatore.



Ricordo che tutte le loro vittorie hanno avuto inizio da quel brutto ed equilibrato quarto di finale agli Europei del 2008, vinto ai rigori, in cui mancavano sia Pirlo che Gattuso. 
Io spero che ci sia almeno una Nazionale in grado di piallarli l'anno prossimo. L'unica in grado sembra essere la Germania.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Credo che Prandelli schiererà una formazione del genere:
> 
> _Buffon; Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini; Maggio-De Rossi-Pirlo-Montolivo-Giaccherini/De Sciglio; El Shaarawy-Gilardino_
> 
> ...



Gilardino non serve a nulla... io giocherei solo con centrocampisti
Buffon
De sciglio---Barzagli-Bonucci- Chiellini
Candreva- Pirlo-De rossi-monotlivo- giaccheirni ed El shaarawy.

Catenaccio e ripartenze.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che l'Italia, se tutti i giocatori stessero bene, sia una buona squadra (non fenomenale, ma buona).
> In queste condizioni, con un centrocampo assente e con una difesa (in questo momento) agghiaggiande, sarà una disfatta.
> Avrei preferito che l'Italia uscisse nel girone piuttosto che venga un'altra volta massacrata dagli odiosi spagnoli.


Penso anche io sia una buona squadra. Manca un difensore centrale davvero forte e un po' di qualità sulla trequarti. Gli elementi offensivi (Diamanti, Candreva, Cerci, Giaccherini) sono alquanto scarsi. 
Se penso che una volta potevamo scegliere tra Totti, Del Piero, Mancini, Zola, Chiesa, Signori, Baggio...


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Giugno 2013)

Vai con Gila BOOM BOOM


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Credo che Prandelli schiererà una formazione del genere:
> 
> _Buffon; Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini; Maggio-De Rossi-Pirlo-Montolivo-Giaccherini/De Sciglio; El Shaarawy-Gilardino_
> 
> ...



già tutto è iniziato da quella partita, dove meritavamo noi di passare, ricordo ancora il sombrero di Del Piero su Ramos

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gilardino non serve a nulla... io giocherei solo con centrocampisti
> Buffon
> De sciglio---Barzagli-Bonucci- Chiellini
> Candreva- Pirlo-De rossi-monotlivo- giaccheirni ed El shaarawy.
> ...



quoto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2013)

Gi
La
Rd
Ino
.

Boh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Un'altra piallata.


----------



## juventino (24 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Niente Balo, distrazione di primo grado al quadricipite sinistro...potrebbe saltare anche la finale (primo o terzo posto che sia...)...se con lui avevamo una chance, ora non resta neanche quella...



Ma che due palle, sta Spagna ha un ano incredibile!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2013)

ROTFL,contro la Spagna con Biliardo?
Vabbè dai,finalina con l'Uruguay


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ROTFL,contro la Spagna con Biliardo?
> Vabbè dai,finalina con l'Uruguay


E non sarebbe male arrivare terzi onestamente, signfica che per i risultati ottenuti, l'Italia è la seconda nazione più forte al mondo. (Il Brasile manco lo prendo in considerazione, dal momento che sono in finale solo perchè hanno la conf. in casa)
Siamo solo dietro la Spagna. Visto come l'Italia era nel 2010... è un ottimo risultato. Anche perchè arrivare terzi molto meglio che arivare secondi un'altra volta.

Under 17 secondi
Under 21 secondi
Italia 2012 secondi
Ed ora arrivare ancora secondi sarebbe troppo brutto dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E non sarebbe male arrivare terzi onestamente, signfica che per i risultati ottenuti, l'Italia è la seconda nazione più forte al mondo. (Il Brasile manco lo prendo in considerazione, dal momento che sono in finale solo perchè hanno la conf. in casa)
> Siamo solo dietro la Spagna. Visto come l'Italia era nel 2010... è un ottimo risultato. Anche perchè arrivare terzi molto meglio che arivare secondi un'altra volta.
> 
> Under 17 secondi
> ...



sono un altra volta d'accordo con te tifo'o...meglio terzi che secondi
ma l'under 17 contro chi abbiamo perso?


----------



## MisterBet (24 Giugno 2013)

Russia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Russia



grazie


----------



## Elshafenomeno (24 Giugno 2013)

vabbè neanche la guardo figuriamoci...assistere all'ebnnesimo 4-0 o 4-1 è troppo.

Certo che degli altri non se ne fa male uno eh...noi sempre con gli uomini contati...mi chiedo che razza di prepratori atletici ci siano in Italia, dei cialtroni che hanno preso la laurea al cepu evidentemente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

*Problemi muscolari per Fabregas, potrebbe saltare l'Italia*
bono anche se cambia poco


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2013)

*Iniesta: "Non temiamo nessuno, figuriamoci l'Italia"*

Non accadrà mai, ma se dovessimo vincere con Gilardino e Giaccherini decisivi, spero che si nasconda.
Sbruffoni, quanto li odio.


----------



## runner (24 Giugno 2013)

allora per vincere dobbiamo fare l' esatto contrario di quello che abbiamo fatto col Brasile ovviamente....

per prima cosa due belle punte, palla lunga e pedalare!!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2013)

3421. Difesa a tre spazio a Gilardino unica punta.


Cioe gilardino ma ci rendiamo conto ? 

Buffon, Barzagli bonucci chiellini, Maggio, Pirlo, marchisio,De rossi,Giccherini Candreva gilardino.

Ancora far giocare Marchisio?


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Giugno 2013)

Dopo 10 minuti, domani potrebbe partire il coro "La pelota es amarilla"


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Giugno 2013)

Ecco con chi giochiamo domani in attacco 







Ma Osvaldo faceva schifo? Ha stuprato qualcuno? Ha spacciato asd Prandè?!?! Ma bafangul


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma Osvaldo faceva schifo? *Ha stuprato qualcuno? Ha spacciato *asd Prandè?!?! Ma bafangul



Non ancora ma se lo facesse non mi stupirei


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy ormai non gioca manco alla play station.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Stasera ci pensa Gila Bum Bum


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Giugno 2013)

Fa l'esordio Tevez questa sera?


----------



## pennyhill (27 Giugno 2013)

*Italia*: 1 Gianluigi BUFFON, 2 Christian MAGGIO, 3 Giorgio CHIELLINI, 6 Antonio CANDREVA, 8 Claudio MARCHISIO, 11 Alberto GILARDINO, 15 Andrea BARZAGLI, 16 Daniele DE ROSSI, 19 Leonardo BONUCCI, 21 Andrea PIRLO, 22 Emanuele GIACCHERINI

*Spagna*: 1 Iker CASILLAS, 3 Gerard PIQUE, 6 INIESTA, 8 XAVI, 9 Fernando TORRES, 11 PEDRO, 15 SERGIO RAMOS, 16 Sergio BUSQUETS, 17 Alvaro ARBELOA, 18 Jordi ALBA, 21 DAVID SILVA


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

De Sciglio in panchina? Maddai


----------



## Elshafenomeno (27 Giugno 2013)

5-0

perdelli magari se ne va


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

7 su 11 sono della Juve


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Giugno 2013)

Aahahahahahahahahhahahah


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Se segna il Gila vado giro nudo per le strade


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

*Negato dalla Fifa il minuto di raccoglimento per la morte di Borgonovo*


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2013)

Ne prendiamo una carretta


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

2a1 per la Spagna


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

come va va, non abbiamo niente da perdere


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Comunque ottima formazione, non si poteva fare meglio con questi uomini.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Giugno 2013)

Ok mitragliamoli come possiamo...siamo sfavoriti e di solito in queste condizioni l'Italia tira fuori los ******s...


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Iniesta da solo è più forte di tutta l'Italia


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherinho ROTFLLLL


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

De Rossi nazionale >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> De Rossi della Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Negato dalla Fifa il minuto di raccoglimento per la morte di Borgonovo*



vergognoso!


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Che Italia, stiamo dominando


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Siamo partiti meglio pero sveglia dai dobbiamo buttarla dentro altrimenti tanto vale.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Ci fosse Balotelli lì davanti...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

Ora ci fanno gol loro


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Che asino


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2013)

Maggio...sparatiiii


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Decisamente il colpo di testa non è la specialità degli azzurri


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Giugno 2013)

La Spagna trema...


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2013)

El Nino...ROTFL


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

Cosa ha sbagliato Torres


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Giugno 2013)

li prendiamo a pallonate XD


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo voto 2!!! E' uno scandalo sto giocatore


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Primo tempo ottimo, peccato non aver segnato, dubito che questi ritmi riusciamo a tenerli pure nel 2° tempo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Giugno 2013)

Direi che anche stasera il tanto sbeffeggiato Giaccherinho ha crossato due palle al bacio...


----------



## BB7 (27 Giugno 2013)

I gol mangiati da Marchisio e Maggio pesano molto. A sinistra quello scarparo di Arbeloa lascia molto spazio a Giaccherini che insieme a Candreva si stanno comportando molto bene. La Spagna mi sembra fisicamente non al top ma come già detto quei gol sbagliati pesano molto perchè un gol loro lo faranno molto probabilmente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Ottima Italia; si sente l'assenza di Balotelli che avrebbe garantito un pò di cattiveria li in avanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> De Rossi nazionale >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> De Rossi della Roma


Chissà che non andando altrove non possa cercare un salto di qualità in extremis, l'ambiente di Roma ha rovinato un giocatore superbo.


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Troppe palle gol mangiate, troppe.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ottima Italia; si sente l'assenza di Balotelli che avrebbe garantito un pò di cattiveria li in avanti.


Non sono d'accordo, è proprio perché manca Balotelli che l'Italia non concede punti di riferimento, si inseriscono i centrocampisti e gli esterni e la Spagna va in confusione...


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chissà che non andando altrove non possa cercare un salto di qualità in extremis, l'ambiente di Roma ha rovinato un giocatore superbo.



Ha 30 anni, o se ne va adesso o resterà a vita a Roma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

gli sta bene fuori Barzagli...ha fatto schifo


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

astori fa talmente schifo che prandelli preferisce far indietreggiare de rossi piuttosto che schierarlo al posto di barzagli.


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

De Rossi al centro della difesa, che mossa


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Da questo si capisce quanto è cesso Astori, Prandelli ha preferito mettere difensore De Rossi looooool


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy se lo farà un minuto?


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Comunque vada complimenti a Prandelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Altra cappellata della Rai, entra Jesus Navas del SIVIGLIA lol


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2013)

navas e forse quello che mi fa piu paura


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Non mi basta vedere il Milan che batte sti calci d'angolo cosi mo pure l'italia


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;219701 ha scritto:


> Non mi basta vedere il Milan che batte sti calci d'angolo cosi mo pure l'italia



ormai è una mania =_=

- - - Aggiornato - - -

montolivo mamma mia  Pippardino 90 fuorigioco


----------



## Elshafenomeno (27 Giugno 2013)

il palmares di uno spagnolo qualsiasi è più lungo di tutta l'Italia, Buffon escluso


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Gilardengo ma quanto è scarso?


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Shakira *ç*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ormai è una mania =_=



già  cioè ma tira in area magari crei qualcosa invece no passano all'altro giocatore e si arriva fino a centrocampo


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Gran partita di Maggio


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Anche Candreva quando si degna di giocare è veramente bravo


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

E' entrato Aquilani, è ufficiale abbiamo perso


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

La metà di Candreva è costata 1.7 milioni, il Gallo manco lo conoscerà.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Con Bonucci non è mai un errore figlio della stanchezza.. è proprio tardo lui


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Che palle i supplementari


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma io non ho parole Gilapippa è sempre in fuorigioco.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

da regolamento si allunga solo per i rigori... =_=


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

peccato aver solo 1 cambio adesso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;219715 ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho parole Gilapippa è sempre in fuorigioco.



Dai poveraccio si è sbattuto per tutta la partita. C'è l'ha messa tutta.


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Se si va ai rigori senza che li battiamo...


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Giugno 2013)

Mah, speriamo di non sprecare solo forze inutilmente. Certo è che se arriviamo ai rigori è finita.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Giugno 2013)

Grandissimo Candreva, che giocatore...

Certo che Maggio dimostra la differenza abissale tra fare il terzino e l'esterno con difesa a tre alle spalle


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2013)

Comunque vada una buona Italia.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

eccallà, entra giovenca.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Vorrei tanto capire cos'ha El Shaarawy.


----------



## BB7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Peccato negli ultimi 10 minuti c'era una situazione perfetta per Elsha, invece abbiamo subito il Biliardino. Cmq non ho proprio capito perchè ha messo Aquilone... serviva velocità e corsa ora che sono tutti sfiniti


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Prandelli non lo vede proprio piu El Shaarawy, tanto vale che lo lasciava a casa per riposarsi.


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2013)

mistero Faraone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Candreva, che giocatore...



madonna che mostro...lo vorrei subito al Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Candreva, che giocatore...
> 
> Certo che Maggio dimostra la differenza abissale tra fare il terzino e l'esterno con difesa a tre alle spalle


Maggio giocherà di nuovo una partita così a novembre probabilmente, sentirai le bestemmie dei suoi tifosi durante la prossima stagione.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma Elsha era proprio brutta come idea?!?!? Boh Giovinco nn mi convince


----------



## Principe (27 Giugno 2013)

Dai giovinco ma per favore ma el sha cos'e' ormai? Dai non gli si puo preferire il bamboccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

per me è giusto mettere Giovinco, perchè ha giocato meglio del Faraone in questa Confederations


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Si va beh la Rai che dice che comunque vada siamo alla pari della Spagna ahaha, ma dai la Spagna e nettamente più forte poi sarà colpa delle bombone Brasiliane che li hanno stancati ahah





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me è giusto mettere Giovinco, perchè ha giocato meglio del Faraone in questa Confederations



Beh ci credo Giovinco ha giocato molto di piu, El avra giocato 15/20 minuti, se manco piu Prandelli gli da fiducia siamo fritti.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

ma noooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Che sfiga Giaccherinho


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2013)

sfortuna!!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

ormai l'utilità di el sha è come quella del terzo portiere. 

tanto valeva portare di natale o qualcun altro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

noooooooooooo palo va beh dai non è giornata su


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2013)

De Rossi x ora fondamentale


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Javi Martinez falso nueve 

De Rossi


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Montolivo una roba indecente


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maggio giocherà di nuovo una partita così a novembre probabilmente, sentirai le bestemmie dei suoi tifosi durante la prossima stagione.



E immagina cosa staranno pensando adesso i Romanisti


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ormai l'utilità di el sha è come quella del terzo portiere.
> 
> tanto valeva portare di natale o qualcun altro.


ma appunto, ma poi perchè non l'ha convocato prandelli, ha fatto l'ennesina grande stagione, sicuramente meritava piu lui di giovinco, Gilardino e perchè no di EL.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

siamo scoppiati ormai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

simulazione scandalosa


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

aquilani e montolivo non ne hanno azzeccata una.


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Splash


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Aquilani e Montolivo scandalosi


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

La differenza la faranno i sostituti... Montolivo, Aquilani e Giovinco quasi inutili


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

ci siamo addormentati ora sta giocando solo la Spagna, noi abbiamo fatto una grande partita ma non siamo riusciti a buttarla dentro.


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Con i cambi Brandelli è uno scandalo


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con i cambi Brandelli è uno scandalo



Non aveva alternative


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non aveva alternative



Io Aquilotto non lo avrei messo nemmeno sotto tortura


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io Aquilotto non lo avrei messo nemmeno sotto tortura



e avresti messo chi?


----------



## BB7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Giovinco è come se non avesse giocato. Siamo stati graziati sia da Pique che dall'arbitro c'era rigore mano di Squiddy


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Ramos che casca in un contrasto con giovinco... fallo di giovinco... ci vuol coraggio


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Giovinco è come se non avesse giocato. Siamo stati graziati sia da Pique che dall'arbitro c'era rigore mano di Squiddy



squiddy sarebbe...?


----------



## Ale (27 Giugno 2013)

domani saran portati in trionfo


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

madoooooooooooooooooooooooo che fortuna urca


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Buffon non ne prende più una


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

Quando perde la palla Pirlo è sempre un danno


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> e avresti messo chi?



Avrei rimesso De Rossi a centrocampo


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buffon non ne prende più una



mi sa che molti di voi dovrebbero delle scuse a giaccherini 
dopo questa conferderation


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> e avresti messo chi?



io avrei buttato dentro diamanti. 

almeno da un pò di brio.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Che giocatore pazzesco Iniesta


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

ma questi non s'eran accorti che aveva dato un min di recupero?? c'era stato chiellini fermo a terra


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Bestemmiona di Buffon


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Vabbé i rigori me li risparmio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Forza Ragazzi, Dai!


----------



## BB7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma quelli della Rai cosa fumano? Si mettono a urlare "perchè non fischia" come se non sapessero che c'è il recupero anche per i tempi supplementari 

Cmq siamo stati graziati fino a qui


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli della Rai cosa fumano? Si mettono a urlare "perchè non fischia" come se non sapessero che c'è il recupero anche per i tempi supplementari
> 
> Cmq siamo stati graziati fino a qui



Il recupero su 15 minuti è ridicolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

vabbe, adesso come va va.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

inutili sti rigori... tanto buffon non ne para mai uno

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ahaahahahhaahahh un grande


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Aquilani sbaglia..


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

uno!!! non ne para uno


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Buffon e prendine mezzo


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Sto Caressa è inascoltabile


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

bonucci sei una cloaca!!! non tornare


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Grazie di tutto veramente sono orgogliosa di voi, siamo stati nettamente superiori ma i rigori sono solo fortuna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2013)

Peccato, meritavamo noi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2013)

Grande Italia, comunque


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Buffon è veramente uno schifoso...non para mezzo rigore!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

vi odierò per sempre spagnoli


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

Finale rubata da parte dei spagnoli. Già stanno facendo i piangina per il pubblico che li fischiava. 

Buffon nn paga un rigore nemmeno se ci scommette sopra


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Buffon è veramente uno schifoso...non para mezzo rigore!


anche al mondiale si vinse solo perchè quel genio di treseghe la sparò sulla traversa


----------



## BB7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Nei primi 90 minuti ha meritato di vincere l'Italia, negli altri 30 ci ha graziato la Spagna... i rigori sono una lotteria c'è poco da fare


----------



## Morghot (27 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Buffon è veramente uno schifoso...non para mezzo rigore!


Tra lui e casillas fanno un testa a testa a chi è più scarso sui rigori.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

spero che il brasile li asfalti sti cani.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Giugno 2013)

La spagna non ne ha sbagliato uno, fatto sta che non mi aspettavo che saremmo riusciti a beffare casillas per 6 volte di fila. La spagna è ancora forte, ma non scoraggiamoci, siamo una grande squadra nelle partite decisive, ci è mancato solo il gol.


----------



## Ale (27 Giugno 2013)

saran trattati da eroi ugualmente . comunque fa sempre piacere vederli perdere sti azzurri


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Prandelli non vince nulla manco a Briscola


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> spero che il brasile li asfalti sti cani.



Il Brasile non sbaglia come noi.


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Buffon è veramente uno schifoso...non para mezzo rigore!


 sì, certo...come se gran parte del merito di aver portato l'italia fin qua non fosse suo
-.-


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Giugno 2013)

Mi sentivo l'errore di Bonucci...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

che amarezza  Ma siamo stati grandi tutti, pure Bonucci non me ne frega niente che è della Juventus quando sono in nazionale per me sono tutti uguali, ti rifarai per il prossimo rigore come è successo a montolivo lo scorso anno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Comunque è da dire che Giaccherini è stato il migliore di questa Confederation.

Gioco 100 euro che tra poco esce la notizia che il Milan è su Giaccherini.


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma Sbruffon quand'è che si ritira?


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Giugno 2013)

Dai avevamo in campo 5-6 giocatorini, a differenza della spagna e ce la siamo comunque giocata fino alla lotteria dei rigori. Certo peccato per il palo, ma arriverà il giorno in cui riusciremo a battere la spagna in una partita ufficiale.


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2013)

Aldilà che tra Buffon e Casillas non so chi è stato peggio, se ai rigori i tuoi avversari hanno 11 rigoristi puoi fare ben poco.


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma Sbruffon quand'è che si ritira?



quando viene fuori un altro portiere decente?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Buffon sui rigore è sempre stato una mezzasega, per sua stessa ammissione. Quindi nulla di clamoroso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Giugno 2013)

Sinceramente non mi interessa molto dell'Italia, però mi sarebbe piaciuto che fosse stato quello con la barba a sbagliare il rigore

Bella prestazione comunque degli azzurri, complimenti a chi ha giocato perché han dato davvero filo da torcere ad una Spagna sulle gambe ma sempre forte


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> quando viene fuori un altro portiere decente?



Marchetti al momento gli è superiore


----------



## hiei87 (28 Giugno 2013)

Dispiace perchè questa Spagna ha veramente stancato. Sono forti quanto si vuole, ma da anni gli va veramente tutto bene.
Onore comunque ai nostri, che nonostante schierassero gente impresentabile, sono riusciti a mettere sotto per gran parte della gara le furie rosse. 
Considerando la Confederation Cup per quel che è, ovvero poco più che un test amichevole in vista del Mondiale, penso ci si possa ritenere soddisfatti di come è andata. Sicuramente da qui all'anno prossimo avremo bisogno dell'esplosione definitiva di alcuni gocatori (Balotelli, El Sha, Verratti, magari anche Insigne e Ogbonna, in modo che prenda il posto di Bonucci), ma direi che ci siano tutte le carte in regola per disputare un buon mondiale....


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Giugno 2013)

interisti che esultano

quanto mi fanno pena


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> quando viene fuori un altro portiere decente?


Marchetti mi sembra più che decente.


----------



## Butcher (28 Giugno 2013)

Peccato. Resta comunque una grande prestazione contro una squadra 3 volte più forte di noi.

Permettetemelo, Spagna mer.d.a!


P.S.
Giaccherini, zitto zitto, cacchio cacchio, è stato il migliore della Confederations.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Strano ma vero,l'Italia ha giocato nettamente meglio della Spagna ed avrebbe meritato la finale.Ora forza Brasile.

P.S. Se proprio bisognava perdere,il sogno era l'errore dal dischetto di Pirla,ma anche Mister Arroganza Bociucci va bene,magari torna coi piedi sulla terra.

P.P.S. Partitona di Candreva,nettamente migliore in campo.Chissà se,visto il cucchiaio,domani si griderà al Pallone d'Oro...


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Meno male che dovevano darcene 6, complimenti all'Italia..il prossimo anno sarà fondamentale avere tutti a disposizione, soprattutto i nostri 3 attaccanti altrimenti non andremo lontano.


----------



## Brontolo (28 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Marchetti al momento gli è superiore





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Marchetti mi sembra più che decente.



mah...sarà che al mondiale 2010 se l'è fatta in mano al momento di entrare, ma non mi sembra uno capace di dare sicurezza alla squadra in partite del genere.


----------



## Serginho (28 Giugno 2013)

Grandissima partita di Candreva e De Rossi


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Giugno 2013)

si può solo essere soddisfatti della nostra partita, i rigori alla fine si sapeva che non sono il nostro forte


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2013)

Candreva stasera ha fatto una partita da top player,complimenti.


----------



## esjie (28 Giugno 2013)

Appena ho visto quanta rincorsa ha preso Bonucci ho detto "questa va sopra la traversa", quando ha iniziato a battere i piedi sul posto per prendere potenza ero sicuro al 100%. Tra un po' era più lunga la rincorsa che la distanza che doveva fare il pallone, se poi corri veloce adios, se non hai i piedi buoni ti viene un rinvio. La rincorsa deve essere lenta, se sei un difensore centrale conviene tirarlo di precisione...solo pochi possono permettersi di tirarlo così forte, tipo Totti. Mi ha ricordato il rigore di Stam in Olanda-Italia a Euro 2000.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Giugno 2013)

Nei 90 minuti (per le occasioni del primo tempo e per il 61% di possesso palla contro la Spagna) avremmo assolutamente meritato di vincere. Siamo stati sfortunati nell'occasione del palo di Giaccherini (complessivamente il migliore italiano in queste 4 partite, avrà preso il 2°/3° palo), compensato però dal legno di Xavi. Come al solito in qualche occasione hanno provato a tuffarsi. Prima o poi uno doveva sbagliare un rigore, è capitato a Bonucci, pazienza. Migliori in campo per l'Italia sicuramente Candreva, De Rossi e Maggio.
Ripeto, trovavo assurde le critiche a questa Nazionale, che non avrà forse tanti fenomeni, ma è una buona squadra.
Se siamo in forma, siamo tra le prime 3 al mondo (Spagna e Germania ci sono davanti, per me Argentina e Brasile no).
Si esce a testa alta e, se si pensa alla figuraccia colossale della Confederations di Lippi, il confronto non esiste nemmeno.
A questo gruppo, che ha già come giovani Balotelli, El Shaarawy (ormai è veramente un caso) e De Sciglio, si aggiungeranno sicuramente anche Verratti, Insigne e Florenzi.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> sì, certo...come se gran parte del merito di aver portato l'italia fin qua non fosse suo
> -.-



Ma se ha fatto cag.are!?!? E' stato il più grande,ma è un pensionato ormai,oh il tiro di Xavi smanacciato sulla traversa è EMBLEMATICO


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A questo gruppo, che ha già come giovani Balotelli, El Shaarawy (ormai è veramente un caso) e De Sciglio, si aggiungeranno sicuramente anche Verratti, Insigne e Florenzi.



Anche Pepito Rossi che non è giovane però tornerà molto utile.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Giugno 2013)

Dossena ha tirato fuori certe perle, mai degne dell'idolo Salvatore Bagni, anche stasera:
"Questa partita mi ricorda quella di Polonia-Ucrania". 
Assieme ai commenti tecnici di Stramaccioni 



Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche Pepito Rossi che non è giovane però tornerà molto utile.



Sì sì, giusto. Anche lui.


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2013)

Comunque di questo torneo frega veramente poco, a parte che porta sfiga doveva semplicemente servirci per testare il nostro livello in un possibile scontro con la Spagna (i migliori e i più skulati attualmente), direi prova ampiamente superata perché per il morale una partita del genere è tanta roba soprattutto se in campo hai giocato senza prima punta, con Marchisio fuori ruolo e Giaccherini che incredibilmente sembra essere diventato un piccolo Xavi..
La difesa a tre funziona anche bene ma si è visto stasera che l'Italia al contrario della finale persa male può imbrigliare la Spagna davanti alla propria area, rendere il Torres di turno completamente inutile e colpire in contropiede una squadra che praticamente non difende bassa ma oltre il centrocampo e in un potenziale 4-3-3 con Balotelli/El Shaarawy non credo che alla Spagna possa andare così bene come stasera nel primo tempo.
La Spagna dietro fa ridere e davanti non ha un Balotelli, per segnare devono andare in porta i centrocampisti, noi abbiamo più solidità dietro (quando le gambe ce lo permettono) e potenzialmente davanti con Balotelli potremmo essere devastanti di qui a un anno; nel secondo tempo sono stati molto più cauti e così facendo hai più possesso palla e te la giochi sicuramente meglio magari non sbilanciandoti o concedendo dei contropiedi a muzzo.
Opterei comunque per il 4-3-3 come modulo standard e il 3-4-2-1 solo contro la Spagna perché si è visto che funziona alla grande e in 2 partite su 3 davanti non ci hanno capito nulla, benissimo De Rossi al centro della difesa, una manna dal cielo, se la gioca con Marchisio per il posto da titolare con Verratti che scalpita.
Candreva si merita assolutamente di essere considerato come ala destra titolare perché è un giocatore molto sottovalutato che sotto sotto sta facendo grandi cose ma prenderei in considerazione pure Insigne che con l'under ha già dato.. come caratteristiche è perfetto per giocare lì e ha dei colpi assurdi.
Credo che la formazione per il mondiale sarà più o meno questa, con Giuseppe Rossi in più e forse Ogbonna se viene da un anno buono perché Barzagli mi sembra già sul viale del tramonto..
Chiudo dicendo che ad ora non ho visto nessun'altra nazionale tenere testa, e anzi, meritare una degna vittoria contro questa Spagna nei 90 minuti con diversi mediocri in squadra, ma come qualità di gioco, fase difensiva e quant'altro, le critiche erano tutto sommato ingiuste perché veniamo da una finale persa per demeriti più nostri che altro e altre 2 partite dove ci hanno segnato la bellezza di un gol e non riuscendo a vincere nei 90 minuti.. al mondiale ci saremo anche noi e dopo l'Europeo lo abbiamo confermato stasera.


----------



## 2515 (28 Giugno 2013)

Mah, io non ho capito, sul rigore di Navas Buffon è svenuto di lato? Perché a me sembra che sia quasi inciampato, non si è neanche tuffato, è solo caduto di lato.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Giugno 2013)

Grandi cmq i nostri,quando l'avversario è forte l'Italia dà il meglio,però boh....ho l'impressione che con Prandelli facciamo 30 ma non 31 
Gli spagnoli sono spocchiosi ma d'altronde sono quelli che credono che Colombo (Cristobal Colòn) sia spagnolo e che l'invincibile armata non sia mai stata affondata,sono un paese spheegato peggio del nostro,lasciamoglielo il pallone....mi brucerebbe il sedere che a vincere fossero i crucchi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Hanno le ore contate gli Spagnoli, se al mondiale beccheranno la Germania faranno la stessa fine del Barcellona quest'anno contro il Bayern. Gli abbiamo fatto defecare sangue stasera, pensate contro la Germania che ha il doppio della nostra fisicità e il doppio della nostra qualità. Il mondiale sarà dei crucchi, la Confederations non m'importa, mi stanno antipatiche ugualmente Brasile e Spagna.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hanno le ore contate gli Spagnoli, se al mondiale beccheranno la Germania faranno la stessa fine del Barcellona quest'anno contro il Bayern. Gli abbiamo fatto defecare sangue stasera, pensate contro la Germania che ha il doppio della nostra fisicità e il doppio della nostra qualità. Il mondiale sarà dei crucchi, la Confederations non m'importa, mi stanno antipatiche ugualmente Brasile e Spagna.




Si,ma....ACHTUNG....in panchina hanno quel lobotomizzato di Loew


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Si,ma....ACHTUNG....in panchina hanno quel lobotomizzato di Loew


Giocano, marciano e combattono da soli


----------



## prebozzio (28 Giugno 2013)

Fiero di questa squadra, abbiamo giocato una super partita. Però la palla va messa dentro. Contro l'Inghilterra l'anno scorso andò bene lo stesso, ieri no. Siamo pronti per il mondiale!




B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;219737 ha scritto:


> Si va beh la Rai che dice che comunque vada siamo alla pari della Spagna ahaha, ma dai la Spagna e nettamente più forte poi sarà colpa delle bombone Brasiliane che li hanno stancati ahah





B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;219789 ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto veramente sono orgogliosa di voi, siamo stati nettamente superiori ma i rigori sono solo fortuna.



La trasformazione in mezz'ora


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Giugno 2013)

Certo che è strano, prendiamo 3 gol dal Giappone, 4 dal Brasile e neanche uno dalla Spagna con in campo una squadra d'emergenza...


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2013)

Grande partita dei nostri,non me l'aspettavo.Migliori: Giaccherini,Candreva e De Rossi.

ps:le sponde del Gila da ........


----------



## Hammer (28 Giugno 2013)

Candreva eccezionale. Mi attendo dai giornali le aspettative di Pallone d'Oro come fu per il traditore.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

ieri abbiamo giocato ben, ma a mio avviso non da partita con la spagna....

alla fine abbiamo cercato di scimmiottarli e poi puntare ai rigori contro di loro è una cosa da pazzi.....

mi chiedo solo perchè non ci siamo portati Quagliarella!!


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Giugno 2013)

Io però terrei a freno gli entusiasmi ripensando ulteriormente a freddo: gli spagnoli nel 1 tempo soprattutto PASSEGGIAVANO,magari pensavano di risparmiarsi per la finale.......e cmq quando accelleravano ci si cagava letteralmente in mano....insomma.....siamo lontani dall'essere una squadra da vittoria mondiale....anche se c'è da dire che storicamente noi si vince quando meno ce lo si aspetta


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> interisti che esultano
> 
> quanto mi fanno pena



beh cerca di capirli, Prandelli non ha convocato manco uno di loro, strano con tutti i giocatori italiani che hanno. Io Tifo Italia sempre con milanisti o meno invece loro tifano italia solo quando ci sono giocatori interisti, tifosi cosi meglio perderli che trovarli.





prebozzio ha scritto:


> La trasformazione in mezz'ora



 la Rai diceva che siamo a pari merito oggi DOMANI, AL MONDIALE ecc, io invece ho detto che siamo stati superiori OGGI, il che è molto diverso


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Chiellini nel dopo-partita:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

perdere così è brutto...preferivo 2-1 anche 3-1 nei 90
cmq Grande Italia


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> mah...sarà che al mondiale 2010 se l'è fatta in mano al momento di entrare, ma non mi sembra uno capace di dare sicurezza alla squadra in partite del genere.



sono passati anche 3 anni.....secondo me è migliorato tantissimo anche sotto il profilo mentale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

non tocchiamo Gigi...Buffon è sempre il Numero 1


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2013)

Io per il mondiale mi porterei Marchetti come titolare, altro che, come rendimento è stato il migliore in Europa quest'anno (secondo me) e non certo in una squadra da scudetto che prende pochissimi tiri a partita.
Marchetti in più i rigori li sa parare, io non avrei dubbi per l'anno prossimo anche se magari sarà l'ultimo mondiale di Buffon si spera che in una competizione dove c'è la possibilità di finire ai rigori è sempre scontato che non ne prenda uno.


----------



## BB7 (28 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> squiddy sarebbe...?










Comunque da notare le pagelle Sky... 6,5 a Pirlo che ha perso 3 palloni pericolosi e non ha fatto nulla di eccezionale e 4,5 a Xavi e 5,5 a Iniesta che ha fatto alcune giocate incredibili LOL quando si dice la coerenza...


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Brontolo (29 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Comunque da notare le pagelle Sky... 6,5 a Pirlo che ha perso 3 palloni pericolosi e non ha fatto nulla di eccezionale e 4,5 a Xavi e 5,5 a Iniesta che ha fatto alcune giocate incredibili LOL quando si dice la coerenza...


----------



## tamba84 (29 Giugno 2013)

peccato uscire cosi e m spiace per gilardino, io avrei giocato con 2 punte, gila el sharawaya e un trequartista,giovinco, sorretti da marchisio pirlo de rossi e/o montolivo,


----------

